# Have ya'll seen this? www.crankypantshome.com



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.crankypantshome.com/

Check out her design gallery, she does some rockin designs I haven't seen anywhere else, like jolly roger pirate longies and shorts, jerry bear and steal your face longies and shorts, and monkey butt pants and shorts. I am on Amy's mailing list and she is getting ready to have matching t's! Like a banana T to go with the monkey shorts and an Arrrgh! shirt for the pirate pants! Too cute!!!!

Shelly


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Cute







I really like her website.
But... Crankypants sounds a bit too much like Fussybutt to me. You know? Which is not cool if that's where she got her name idea from.







Probably just a co-winky-dink.


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! I love the striped pants!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiskin*
Cute







I really like her website.
But... Crankypants sounds a bit too much like Fussybutt to me. You know? Which is not cool if that's where she got her name idea from.







Probably just a co-winky-dink.

That's what I thought too! They are cute designs though.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Must....resist....monkey shorts!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

I think crankypants is her sons nickname.


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

omg - dh is gonna flip when he sees the stealie and jerry bear designs! cute! and the big bro/little bro is cute too!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

The link doesnt work for me.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't see the crankypants-fussybutt connection







. Even if she was "inspired" by fussybutt...who cares? Its not like somebody is going to confuse a FB fitted with wool longies...right? My girls' nicknames are cranky-pants and stinky-pants.

BUT ANYWAY...I love those designs! The flames are awesome and the skull/stripey pants are too cool


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh my, can you imagine the mud flap girlie and the word "Badass" on a pair of longies.







: It seems like great stuff at good prices. For her sake, though, I hope none of those logos are trademarked...

ETA: I'm talking about the logos on the longies and shorts, *not* the name of the site.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiskin*
But... Crankypants sounds a bit too much like Fussybutt to me. You know? Which is not cool if that's where she got her name idea from.







Probably just a co-winky-dink.

Come on folks, just how many diaper name possibilities are there!?!? I mean, come on, everyone come up with a diaper/soaker/etc name... This is the formula:
Take one word that means Arse
Take one word that describes said Arse.
Mix them together in whichever order you see fit
AND you get...

Fussybutt
Holden's Landing
BumHuggers
LoveyBums
PeenutPants
Tiskens Trousers
Bum Ware
Little Caboose
Baby Bloomrs
Happy Heiny
Sunflower Derrieres
Rump Knits

ETC ETC ETC

I don't think anyone stole the idea to take one part bottom and one part descriptive. I just think after a while there's not much else to do!

CUTE site! I love her designs! I've used her yarn before (If I recall the clips of the colors correctly) and it didn't hold up to my heavy wetter. BUT, her designs are so great. If I did a slot with her, I think I'd ask if I could send my own yarn. They are so creative and FUN!!! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

How come the site wont work for me!? I cant get it to load at all - I wanna see!!!!









I dont see the name connection either - basically we are talking stuff that goes on a tush, only so many names out there :LOL

And Spark - I think Arse is a great name for your next company - something like "Put it on Your Arse"


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Come on folks, just how many diaper name possibilities are there!?!? I mean, come on, everyone come up with a diaper/soaker/etc name... This is the formula:
Take one word that means Arse
Take one word that describes said Arse.
Mix them together in whichever order you see fit
AND you get...










:







:







:
Stop, it hurts . . .

Those are so cute, dh loves the Jolly Roger, I wonder how it would look in pink


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Come on folks, just how many diaper name possibilities are there!?!? I mean, come on, everyone come up with a diaper/soaker/etc name... This is the formula:
Take one word that means Arse
Take one word that describes said Arse.
Mix them together in whichever order you see fit
AND you get...

Fussybutt
Holden's Landing
BumHuggers
LoveyBums
PeenutPants
Tiskens Trousers
Bum Ware
Little Caboose
Baby Bloomrs
Happy Heiny
Sunflower Derrieres
Rump Knits

ETC ETC ETC

I don't think anyone stole the idea to take one part bottom and one part descriptive. I just think after a while there's not much else to do!

CUTE site! I love her designs! I've used her yarn before (If I recall the clips of the colors correctly) and it didn't hold up to my heavy wetter. BUT, her designs are so great. If I did a slot with her, I think I'd ask if I could send my own yarn. They are so creative and FUN!!! Two thumbs up!

I love you Spark! ITA!!! :LOL

I loove her site! Wow.. so catchy!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I love the site! Wait till Shelly sees the Jerry bear!! Shes gonna freak!!! :LOL


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
something like "Put it on Your Arse"

















:

I just meant....
Fussy, Cranky- same thing
butt, pants- similar
and how many people would name thier diaper bussiness after a disgruntaled infant, you know??

But I'm certinly not peeved about it, It's not a big deal because who knows for sure where she got the name, you know? It was just an observation
And I don't want to pick a fight so, I'll shutup now :ignore


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
I love the site! Wait till Shelly sees the Jerry bear!! Shes gonna freak!!! :LOL

Oh you're not kidding! :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
And Spark - I think Arse is a great name for your next company - something like "Put it on Your Arse"









Oooh, oooh! I'll call it:
Arsenic and Old Lace

I'll make only soakers out of doilies. Or maybe I'll offer a special service to make a keepsake fitted out of your wedding gown???


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

For her sake, though, I hope none of those logos are trademarked...
The flames, the skull, and the monkey are VERY similar to projects in the Stitch N Bitch books.

Some really cute stuff though! Do we know who this mama is? We are so MDC-centric it seems like anybody knitting soaker pants and shorts MUST be an MDC mama! :LOL


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

Arsenic and Old Lace
:LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiskin*







:

I just meant....
Fussy, Cranky- same thing
butt, pants- similar
and how many people would name thier diaper bussiness after a disgruntaled infant, you know??

But I'm certinly not peeved about it, It's not a big deal because who knows for sure where she got the name, you know? It was just an observation
And I don't want to pick a fight so, I'll shutup now :ignore

Oh, oh, nothing but love for you!!! (Oh, golly, that's another name waiting to happen... Nothing Butt Love)









I was just being a... Fussy Butt... or a Cranky Pants if you will?


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chloesmom*
The flames, the skull, and the monkey are VERY similar to projects in the Stitch N Bitch books.


OH, Yeah, Yeah! When I was trying to learn to knit (my hopeless attempt :LOL ) I checked out that book! you are right, same designs. Great book.


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Oh, oh, nothing but love for you!!!


















Quote:

(Oh, golly, that's another name waiting to happen... Nothing Butt Love)
yeah, nothing butt is already a name, I think. They sell fitteds at WAHMchicks.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

NO WAY! See, now I'm a copier without even knowing it!!! Well, I guess I'll just have to shorten it to Butt Love then and risk the pervs.







:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm on good meds today, can you tell???


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I guess I'll just have to shorten it to Butt Love then and risk the pervs.







:
















:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I just checked URLs. Sad, sad news... www. buttlove. com is already taken! Ummm, I don't recommend clicking on that link.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I guess I'll just have to shorten it to Butt Love then and risk the pervs.







:









:







:







:


----------



## AdoptMom (Oct 8, 2004)

:

Thank you Spark! I really needed a good laugh.

_giggles.... Butt Love... giggles_


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I just checked URLs. Sad, sad news... www. buttlove. com is already taken! Ummm, I don't recommend clicking on that link.

I was gonna go look, but DH said no. :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I was gonna go look, but DH said no. :LOL

The actual site isn't bad at all, it's just generic about Jewish Dating and such... but there were pop up ads that my browser stopped.... I can only imagine what pictures were in the adds!!!







:

Now the question... what does Jewish Dating have to do with Butt Love? Do jews talk about CDing while dating??? Who's Jewish? Can you answer this for me? Or should I past life regress a bit and see if I can answer this question myself? Or perhaps call my great-grandmother Eckstein on God's big cell phone?


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I'm on good meds today, can you tell???

Lets just say I was getting a little suspicious.







and do you mind sharing?









Ok, that site is so cool. I admit I'm drawn to purchasing something there and I haven't really been tempted to buy wool in ages... even all the gorgeous colorways and such I can pass by

But that Pirate (argh matey!) which would be such a hit with the Family-At-Large which has had a pirate theme at the beach for years (Dh's brothers plan a pirate treasure hunt every summer for the kids at the beach...multi-level and set up with letters to kids through the year, with various clues and stuff during the week at the beach until the big pirate treasure hunt before going home)

And then the SYF... mebbe I'd toss some PFs over Shelly so I could nab them first









o the temptation... what to do. Dilemma (how the heck do you spell that? see, I'm all a twitter in confusion... sigh...)

then again, if Spark would share some drugs perhaps the zen would return to the sizzle and I could figure this all out.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Lets just say I was getting a little suspicious.







and do you mind sharing?








then again, if Spark would share some drugs perhaps the zen would return to the sizzle and I could figure this all out.









:LOL Oh, Virg! I love you sooooo!!!







I'm on Zofran... it's making me not puke.







Just the feeling of being normal is making me zen. I don't have enough to share though.







Dumb insurance company.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh! And, I totally think you need a pair of pirate shorts for the beach!!!! Oh, C would be sooo cute in those!!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
:LOL Oh, Virg! I love you sooooo!!!







I'm on Zofran... it's making me not puke.







Just the feeling of being normal is making me zen. I don't have enough to share though.







Dumb insurance company.

aw, i'd never take your rx drugs







i'm on amoxicillin but its not zen-esque iykwim







(sizz > zen = sad) glad the zofran is working and the spark has some energy







i know how much we all miss you when you're mia.









and yes, still dreamily wondering about her pants-- C is a light wetter for the most part so I would be that worried. But out of curiosity-- how thin is it? Is it as thin as the Bridgett's bee longies I sent you?


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Now the question... what does Jewish Dating have to do with Butt Love? Do jews talk about CDing while dating??? Who's Jewish? Can you answer this for me? Or should I past life regress a bit and see if I can answer this question myself? Or perhaps call my great-grandmother Eckstein on God's big cell phone?

Oy Vey!! My Bubby is probably rolling over in her grave







:







:







:







:


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*







Dumb insurance company.

Oh, I know!! When I was on Zofran it was like a $20 copay fror only 18 pills or something! (can't remember exactly, it was 2 yrs ago lol) and I needed to take like 2 pills a day, or I couldn't hardly keep any food down







Stupid insurance people!








:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
and yes, still dreamily wondering about her pants-- C is a light wetter for the most part so I would be that worried. But out of curiosity-- how thin is it? Is it as thin as the Bridgett's bee longies I sent you?

YES, it's thinner like that. But, I could be wrong... but I don't think I am. Just offer to send your own yarn if you're concerned.








I'm sending you whatever zen I can muster.... zen zen zen zen


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
Oy Vey!! My Bubby is probably rolling over in her grave







:







:







:







:

Awww, Virg, do you have a Bubby?







I think we should write the owners of butt love.com and tell thes what a diservice they're doing to the Jewish Community!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiskin*
Oh, I know!! When I was on Zofran it was like a $20 copay fror only 18 pills or something! (can't remember exactly, it was 2 yrs ago lol) and I needed to take like 2 pills a day, or I couldn't hardly keep any food down







Stupid insurance people!







:

Ok, so I need ideally 5 of them, but I can get by on 4. MY insurance co will pay for 18 pills every 16 days AND the copay is $50 on those little 18 pills. AND, they cost $60 each from my pharmacy. But, I think the Zofran fairy is going to pay me a visit. Oh, fair Zofran fairy. how I love thee. Let me count the ways...

Zofran from Canada is like $114 for 30 pills. Much cheaper.


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Ok, so I need ideally 5 of them, but I can get by on 4.

Yeah, I wanted to take like at least 3 a day, but it said 1 pill every 8 to 12 hrs on the bottle and I was trying to follow the rules LOL Most of the time I was throwing up agian way before 8 hrs.

Oh, and a $50 copay?! That is NUTS! How do you get by???


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks. We have investments in overseas high yeild stocks.

:LOL Just kidding!!! Really, we're fine. It's being taken care of. It's ok.









Besides, I just have to get better.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

So Spark... out of curiosity, what patterns/pictures among these intrigues you? This is sort of boy-wool (or gender neutral) for the most part (YAY!







). I see you getting more girly-ish stuff, but maybe thats just knowing Cicely's stash better than what Jude's was. But hey, we're all about the boys here







S'ok, what kind did you try? Was it shorts or longies?

And if I wanted to buy wool-- whats the scoop on buying wool? I mean, is going to my local store and getting Patton's merino ($5/big ball) the good idea. I totally don't know my yarns. I'm yarn dumb. You can always feel free to PM since I don't want you in trouble w/ anybody and yet I get really tired of my pure ignorance. I need a renzai moment :LOL (I think thats how you spell it... reaching in the recesses of my mind to 20addled years back







)

(o no, my Kojak mystery movie just ended







now what'm'I 'sposed to do?)


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
The actual site isn't bad at all, it's just generic about Jewish Dating and such... but there were pop up ads that my browser stopped.... I can only imagine what pictures were in the adds!!!







:

Now the question... what does Jewish Dating have to do with Butt Love? Do jews talk about CDing while dating??? Who's Jewish? Can you answer this for me? Or should I past life regress a bit and see if I can answer this question myself? Or perhaps call my great-grandmother Eckstein on God's big cell phone?

Stopit you guys, I'm SERIOUSLY about to pee my pants







:


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

Well.....
:LOL :LOL
First of all... I can PROMISE you that Amy had never even heard of Fussy Butt whatever it is called when she came up with crankypants... We talk all the time about how so and so put on their cranky pants that day and etc.

Second of all... I love her shorties. That is my DS in her gallery with the steal your face shorties and they are AWESOME. DS is a pretty good soaker and the shorties hold up beautifully.

Third of all... she can do girly designs as well.... pretty much anything your heart desires.

Fourth of all... you must own a pair of these. All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie*
Stopit you guys, I'm SERIOUSLY about to pee my pants







:

Ahhhh, good, then it's working!!!









Off to PM you Virg!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
I love the site! Wait till Shelly sees the Jerry bear!! Shes gonna freak!!! :LOL

I thought the SAME exact thing!! Joshy needs jerry bear shorts


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Oooh, oooh! I'll call it:
Arsenic and Old Lace

I'll make only soakers out of doilies. Or maybe I'll offer a special service to make a keepsake fitted out of your wedding gown???









: It is sooo good to have you back Spark


----------



## SlingWearin'Mama (May 26, 2004)

I've seen these shorties/longies in action and they are sooo cute!!! They feel real soft but substantial! Everyone in the local playgoup wears them and we have wool envy! I keep telling myself that I will figure out how to knit Ava a pair while the scarf I started before she was born (2 winters have now slipped by) still hog the needles. So I will definitely be next in line at crankypants when I finally realize I am no knitter!

Claire- I am so glad you are feeling well! Have you tried global drug? Yikes I just checked $110 for 10 of the 4mg tabs? are you kidding me yikety yikes! Never mind that option! But hope you stay well and chipper, the boards aren't the same without you!

Oh and to be the talk of the town you've gotta try out these guys, they are amazing in person!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Oh, oh, nothing but love for you!!! (Oh, golly, that's another name waiting to happen... Nothing Butt Love)









I was just being a... Fussy Butt... or a Cranky Pants if you will?

No no too close to nothing butt cloth







:LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlingWearin'Mama*
I've seen these shorties/longies in action and they are sooo cute!!! They feel real soft but substantial! Everyone in the local playgoup wears them and we have wool envy! I keep telling myself that I will figure out how to knit Ava a pair while the scarf I started before she was born (2 winters have now slipped by) still hog the needles. So I will definitely be next in line at crankypants when I finally realize I am no knitter!

Claire- I am so glad you are feeling well! Have you tried global drug? Yikes I just checked $110 for 10 of the 4mg tabs? are you kidding me yikety yikes! Never mind that option! But hope you stay well and chipper, the boards aren't the same without you!

Oh and to be the talk of the town you've gotta try out these guys, they are amazing in person!

Jenn!!! You know these pants!!! OMG!!! WHo is this Amy? Have I met her?

And, how is the wool? Is it thick or thin? I thought I rec'd the merino from some wool that my Father's Wife's Mom knit with and it just didn't work for CC. But, maybe i have the wrong wool? Wow, she's an Ann Arborite!!! OMG! I think I need to raise some PP so I can buy something from her... especially if she lets me cruise her house and watch her work.







I'm a slave for friendly WAHMs.


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*

And, how is the wool? Is it thick or thin? I thought I rec'd the merino from some wool that my Father's Wife's Mom knit with and it just didn't work for CC. But, maybe i have the wrong wool? Wow, she's an Ann Arborite!!! OMG! I think I need to raise some PP so I can buy something from her... especially if she lets me cruise her house and watch her work.







I'm a slave for friendly WAHMs.

Hey Claire- Amy isn't in ann arbor anymore but she was







She kicks ass and we all miss her like crazy.

BTW... Hanna Kitchens was here for David's home visit and she loves you guys. Oh, and Jenn, Hanna is trying to get a hold of you since you moved.

ETA... I have a pair of crankypants shorties if you ever want to stop by to check them out before buying!
Thanks!
Molly


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi everyone, after reading this thread I am wanting to get a custom pair of crankypants, however, I sent an email to the email address listed on her site and it was returned to me as no such address--does anyone know how to get in touch with her?? I'd appreciate it, Molly desparately needs a pair of these, no child should be deprived afterall


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

Hmm... try again, I just emailed her and she got it. Maybe there was a "blimp" in the system??? If not I can get a secondary email addy for you









Molly *must* have a pair! What are you gonna get?????


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Nope, got it right back again. I'm using [email protected] is that right??
Molly needs a pair of black and red longies with my company logo (german shepherd head, actually, my german shepherd Havoc's head) and "Future Dog Trainer" on the bum.


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

[email protected] don't forget the home in the url


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Ahhh, on her FAQ page it doesn't have home, cause I copied and pasted it into the email. I'll send her the message right now!


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

ACK! I'll let her know ASAP! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks! it worked and it will only be a week to wait!!!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannon0218*
Nope, got it right back again. I'm using [email protected] is that right??
Molly needs a pair of black and red longies with my company logo (german shepherd head, actually, my german shepherd Havoc's head) and "Future Dog Trainer" on the bum.

OMG Yes you must get those for Molly. She needs those!







Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

It's rather amazing how my definition of need has changed since her birth.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannon0218*
It's rather amazing how my definition of need has changed since her birth.









Especially when you have a girl







:


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

but see, it's an investment, I'm not doing girlie colours, so the next one can wear them too!!!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah I was talking about myself though







: :LOL


----------



## Mirriah (Sep 10, 2003)

WOW! Thanks for the heads up. What a great site - I'm drooling........


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Yeah I was talking about myself though







: :LOL


You can talk for me too! After having two boys I'm buying everything super girly


----------



## crankymama (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey mamas!
Thanks for all the nice things you've said about the site, I appreciate it muchly. Sorry about the few bugs and glitches you've found, a mama friend of mine has been nice enough to do the site for trade when her daughter is napping and such, so it's taking a while to get everything just right. I have just ordered a bunch of blank tee shirts to start cute matchy matchy sets (tie dye and applique), so if that is your thing, stay tuned.

Spark- After 11 years is Ann Arbor, my partner fell in LOVE with Asheville, NC on a visit here so I let him convince me to move. I miss so many things about it, but I was loving the winter this past year. I'll be up there visiting next week, but I plan to leave all knitting at home and have an actual vacation.

Take care all!
amy.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Amy! My dh's computer is crashed, so I think I'll just send you a cheque and one of my business cards--that way we can figure everything else out by email









but I can wait until you're back from vacation


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
:LOL Oh, Virg! I love you sooooo!!!







I'm on Zofran... it's making me not puke.







Just the feeling of being normal is making me zen. I don't have enough to share though.







Dumb insurance company.

Awww...Zofran!







Made me normal, too...and even though I'm usually an anit-drug sorta gal...I gotta say that stuff made my life when I was pg w/ Luke!!

And Virg...get the zen in your sizzle!







OMG..that was too funny! I definately think C needs a pair of those Pirate Pants...









and I'm sooo glad you put spaces in the ButtLove link..or I woulda' clicked w/o thinking! :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
And Virg...get the zen in your sizzle!







OMG..that was too funny! I definately think C needs a pair of those Pirate Pants...









I'm so glad you brought this back up. I don't think I'm gonna manage to get any black rainbow MM/TDD lovin this week :LOL so perhaps I should move back to the pirate theme idea









I'm such an indecisive shopper







Why is it so hard for me to buy?

serioiusly, how come I can't seem to buy anything?


----------



## GinaMamaGreen (May 23, 2005)

glad to see cranky mama here!







That is one bitchin' site for real! Good job! I am wool crazed! Tried to avoid it, but could not do it, LOL.

On the names...I guess sugar peas should sue sugar plum baby...both use sugar and then a edible item thereafter, HA!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
I'm so glad you brought this back up. I don't think I'm gonna manage to get any black rainbow MM/TDD lovin this week :LOL so perhaps I should move back to the pirate theme idea









I'm such an indecisive shopper







Why is it so hard for me to buy?

serioiusly, how come I can't seem to buy anything?


Mama, if you aren't gonna manage the MM/TDD black rainbow...C definately needs the pirate pants!! As for buying things...well, I'm no help there...I've got just the opposite problem!


----------



## dadateacher (Apr 15, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

ooh, i meant to chime in earlier and just say that the site is freaking HOT! i love it. i do get sick of froo froo flowers and hearts! finally someone understands...


----------



## crankymama (Apr 1, 2005)

Aw, thanks! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought there needed to be more kick booty gn/boy stuff out there. Right now I'm working on a design for the tattoo with the heart and "MOM" in a banner across it. I can't wait until it's done. I think it will look great on black pants.

ETA: bratmobile-I meant to include how much I LOVE your logo, it is way too cute.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crankymama*
Spark- After 11 years is Ann Arbor, my partner fell in LOVE with Asheville, NC on a visit here so I let him convince me to move. I miss so many things about it, but I was loving the winter this past year. I'll be up there visiting next week, but I plan to leave all knitting at home and have an actual vacation.

Aww, have fun visiting!







Too bad we couldn't have met at a playgroup somehwere! I would have been so honored! Your designs are so COOL!!!







Enjoy your knittfree vacation!

And, wow, that tattoo MOM one sounds COOL!


----------



## crankymama (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you on bedrest right now? Maybe we can hook up while I am up there next week.

I'll let you mamas know when the MOM design is done.


----------



## AmyAngel (Dec 3, 2004)

I lurked through and saw the site yesterday, everything on there was awesome and I have been drooling over the pirate longies since...

And now I see she's in NC!

I need to stop looking at this stuff when I'm still well over a year away from having my future daughter home.







I'm SO trying not to buy anything yet!

I love pirate stuff!


----------

